

How a 17 Year Old Russian Kid Stole My Minecraft Account - intangible
http://rustyshelf.org/2015/08/13/how-a-17-year-old-russian-kid-stole-my-minecraft-account/

======
dafuq
Hey dude, be a nice guy and share your account with him, you aren't even
playing anymore.. You might just make someone's day :)

~~~
breakingcups
You didn't read the whole article, did you?

"It was a hollow victory though, unsatisfying and entirely unglamorous.
Another switch flipped inside me, I went to Mojang’s site and bought the kid
his own Minecraft account. It was probably the wrong thing to do, it probably
makes me a gullible fool, but I’d like to believe that somewhere out there, a
17 year old kid is playing Minecraft. He’s happy, he’s building things with
his friends and he has a lasting memory of a weird Westerner he met while
stealing his account. A Westerner that even though he didn’t have to, bought
him a replacement account that he enjoyed for many years. In truth he’s
probably blowing stuff up while tea-bagging his crazy online friends and
laughing at how stupid I am, but, let an old guy dream, ok?"

